# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  tìm wall paper!

## songdonggun

ace trong 4rum ai có wall paper này thì share với nha....
p/s: nhắc lại là wallpaper chứ k phải theme nha....tks mọi người ^^

----------


## vietnhatglass

k ai có à.chán nhĩ....mọi người cố gắng giúp mình nha

----------


## diamondlotusvn.com

bác ơi bác cho em xin đt em hỏi bác có chút việc

----------


## lacdasaysua

có chuyện j bạn add nick yahoo: thinkappleg cho tiện bạn az

----------

